# Arched window mouldings and casings



## BellwoodBud (Feb 18, 2012)

Need help on making a wood moulding to fit around two arched windows.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Kieth.

Could you show a photo of what you are trying to copy?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Keith.
If they are going to be paint grade you can use flex mold. 

Flexible Moulding Concepts

Flexible Trim by Flex Trim

Welcome to ResinArt -The Original Flexible Moulding


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

G'Day Keith ,

Welcome from the centre of Aust.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

BellwoodBud said:


> Need help on making a wood moulding to fit around two arched windows.


Hello Keith, the simple answer to your inquiry is to use your router attached to a circle jig. You will need to determine the needed radius then set the router to run at this radidii. You can make a simple jig with a scrap piece of plywood. I don't want to go into great detail, unless you need more info, but maybe just this suggestion has already formed an image of how to do it in your mind. If you need more clear instructions just let us know.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Jack Wilson said:


> Hello Keith, the simple answer to your inquiry is to use your router attached to a circle jig. You will need to determine the needed radius then set the router to run at this radidii. You can make a simple jig with a scrap piece of plywood. I don't want to go into great detail, unless you need more info, but maybe just this suggestion has already formed an image of how to do it in your mind. If you need more clear instructions just let us know.


 Unless it’s an actual ellipse then it’s a little more involved.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

jlord said:


> Unless it’s an actual ellipse then it’s a little more involved.


True! But still waiting for an answer.


----------

